# Domain IDs in local group show SID not the actual name



## patriotzhou (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Can please help with this issue?We had two windows 7 machines have this issue:
*Domain IDs in local groups show SID not the actual name.*
Please see the screenshot.
The rest windows 7 machines all ok.
These two PCs connected to our domain and have network connection.They are using the same image as other PCs.

Thank you.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

Is the SID the correct one for the Domain? Windows only displays the SID if it can't find it in the User Database, as it has no friendly name to Display in that case.
Could just be a corrupted entry for whatever reason.

Remove those two groups/accounts and re-add them.

The first (ending in -512) is the Domain Admins group
The last one (ending in -98061) is not a well known RID, but if other systems are showing the names, should be easy enough to re-add the correct group/account


----------



## patriotzhou (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi, as I mentioned,only two PCs had the issue,the rest PCs all ok.
On these two PCs ,I already tried to readd the groups,but still showed SID.
And these two PCs able to use AD users and groups MMC.
The 2nd SID is one of our admin groups inside AD.

Thank you.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

How odd. Only other time I've seen something like this is when the Computer Account for the PC was corrupted. It was actually logging on using cached credentials, but you couldn't actually access any domain resources. So the system was unable to resove the DIS to the Frienly name. Removing the PC from the domain, then rejoining cleared that up for me.

Sounds like these two systems are not having that problem, but might give that a try anyway. Just a shot in the dark, but easy to try.


----------

